

I just built this with my bare hands! (EXPLICIT audio) - fallingmeat
http://vimeo.com/40900072
My buddy's start-up car company (http://exomotive.com/) produced one of their first units and some jerk backed into it with 0.3 miles on the odometer. Rough!<p>I think his narration expresses the passion common to most entrepreneurs.<p>Note: some childhood innocence was harmed in the making of this movie
======
fallingmeat
From the owner: "First drive for the Exocet. Went approximately .3 miles from
my house to the Chevron gas station while on the way the Exocet laser aligned.
Ford Expedition backs into it literally in the first 10 minutes of it's life.
Apologies for coarse language.

I've never been able to capture true anguish in my voice until this video."

